# MS Second Amendment Win!



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Governor Bryant signs new concealed carry bill | WREG.com

Gov. Bryant may not be perfect, but he does know his constituents! Also, love the finger he gives to BAFTE at the end of the article!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Gov. Bryant will be on my political radar.


----------

